# FMAT: Wrist Knives.



## Clark Kent (Jan 29, 2008)

*Wrist Knives.
By arnisador - Tue, 29 Jan 2008 15:04:55 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Turkana Wrist Knife of Kenya:

	Quote:
														iron wrist 
knives. The most infamous of Turkana weapons, 
at least in terms of its spine-chilling appearance, it 
is unique in Kenya to the Turkana.
[...]
Formerly used in close combat and in fights 
among the Turkana (it was taboo to kill a fellow 
Turkana with a spear)										
(Two more examples here and here.) OK, how exactly is this used?

											Attached Images							
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



K.jpg (32.0 KB)											


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

